# Rumor out of Indiana



## Seiklis (May 28, 2003)

WNDE Sports Radio 1260 out of Indiana is reporting that a deal is in the works for Cleveland, sending D. Wags and Newble for Scot Pollard and a second round pick.

If it is the same Pollard that was seen in Sac in 2002, instead of last years Indiana flop, he would be a great addition to the Cavs


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Thats a horrible trade for the Cavs. Why does Indy want Wags. They have Miller,Jones,Jackson,Artest,Bender on the wings.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Pollard is a decent enough third string center, but has Wagner's stock really fallen <i>that</i> far? I would've thought you could at least get a first rounder from Indiana, considering it'd likely be a late pick anyways.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Maybe everyone really does know that Wagner is crap.
Getting rid of Newble would be nice though.

I never saw Pollard play in Indiana. Was he hurt, or what?


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

DaJuan Wagner is a bust who probably won't ever do a thing in the NBA, but if we can get him for just Scot Pollard, I'd be all for it. Pollard was never more than a hustle player, and for some reason in Indiana he stopped hustling, and became useless.

I wouldn't mind getting a hold of Ira Newble for his defense, either, especially if we make this retarded Artest-for-Peja trade that will leave us awfully short on perimeter defense.

This rumor seems too good to be true coming from a hometown radio station though.


----------



## CavsTalk (Jun 10, 2003)

Someone remind me what Billups did his first couple of years in the NBA again...


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>CavsTalk</b>!
> Someone remind me what Billups did his first couple of years in the NBA again...


That doesn't mean anything, because out of all the players who did nothing their first two years in the league, only a very small percentage broke out later in their careers. Most of these players did nothing for the rest of their careers.

Wagner is probably going to be a bust. I'd love to have him if we have to give up crap for him, but he has no trade value.


----------



## CavsTalk (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> 
> 
> That doesn't mean anything, because out of all the players who did nothing their first two years in the league, only a very small percentage broke out later in their careers. Most of these players did nothing for the rest of their careers.
> ...


Remind me again of what he did in a healthy season while your at it.


----------



## Spudd (Jun 20, 2004)

I think this is a horrible trade for cleveland and i hope they don't do it. Yes wagner may become a bust, but he hasnt had a full season yet and he has does have enormous potential. If wagner's stock has indeed dropped this much, then dont trade him, i think the risk to see what can he do and keep him is alot better than getting some1 like pollard.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The deal may happen or it might not. Paxson apparently has his eye on other players too but these deals are just speculative at this point.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I agree with Spudd, this deal does nothing for Cleveland long term. Wagner has shown flashes in games, it's not worth dumping him yet if his trade value is this low.

I would hold on to him or hold out for a better deal


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

why?????

Wagner could still be a quality player, just needs a position where he could start, at the 2. He aint gettin that oppurtunity in Clev, and you should trade him, but why would u trade him for a third stringer and one of the last picks in the draft.


----------



## Wagner2 (Jun 29, 2002)

Again..Why trade if his value is so low. I'd rather keep him, hope he turns into something, then risk having him turn into something after he is traded for _*SCOTT POLLARD*_.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>CavsTalk</b>!
> Remind me again of what he did in a healthy season while your at it.


It looks like Jim Paxson doesn't share your optimism for DaJuan Wagner, because they're going to decline the fourth-year option on his contract.



> The Cavaliers are expected to pick up the 2005-06 option for Gooden and decline it on Wagner.


LINK


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

If this trade happens, it tells me Paxson is regressing again after having his first decent offseason (even with the Boozer fiasco, and LeBron doesn't count). 

This is freakin Scott Pollard we're talking about.

Give Wagner another a chance and let him go at the end of the season if he doesn't. No big deal: Lots of potential upside with no long term deal to hurt you in terms of the salary cap. If he does great you can still work a sign and trade as he'll be a restricted free agnet

Newble isn't a great player but with Pavlovic and Jax not having proved themselves yet and Harris being old I want this guy around. A good team almost always has good defenders coming off the bench

Stupid trade for the Cavs


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RP McMurphy</b>!
> It looks like Jim Paxson doesn't share your optimism for DaJuan Wagner, because they're going to decline the fourth-year option on his contract.


Wagner was on the bubble and his ankle sprain kept him from getting over the hump. Even though it is just preseason, had he maintained his level of play, the option would have been picked up. In a sense, it's a shame but that's the business. Even though the injury was slight, Paxson wanted results and if you have been shakey in the past and get injured in the present, things don't go your way. 

Even despite Wagner's option not getting picked up, I could still see him averaging 15-20 minutes per game on this team.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Wagner was tremendously overrated in college and was thusly selected in the wrong round of the 2002 Draft.


----------



## wild_style (Feb 26, 2004)

for some reason im still a big believer in wagner, i dont think he was overrated at all coming out of college, what he did in high school and college was prety amazing.
he has the talent, but injuries and opportunity have kept him back.
on a team like a hawks or a bobcats he would really get a chance to get some minutes and develop into a star, not many other teams would be willing to risk giving him big minutes after seeing very little in the nba of him so far.


----------



## thefuture2 (May 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Starbury03</b>!
> ....Bender on the wings.


Bender is 7'0 tall..he's not playing on a wing.

On Wags--I think he was overrated. I agree that what he did in HS and college was great, but come on, hes a 6'2 SG. How many successful 6'2 SG's do you see? I think I could name one, AI. That's all I can think of. Our picks should have been reversed..take Boozer in the 1st and Wags in the 2nd.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

People believed that Wagner could play the point when he first entered the draft. Unfortunately that turned out to be a mistake. I still think that he has some ability, it just seems that between the injuries, his work ethic and the attempts to move him to point the previous 2 years have been wasted.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Seiklis</b>!
> WNDE Sports Radio 1260 out of Indiana is reporting that a deal is in the works for Cleveland, sending D. Wags and Newble for Scot Pollard and a second round pick.
> 
> If it is the same Pollard that was seen in Sac in 2002, instead of last years Indiana flop, he would be a great addition to the Cavs


If we didn't already have an undersized two or if Wagner was more of a one I would definately do that deal. I don't see any reason for the Cavs, either, because they get really stripped on talent.


----------

